
The Basic Formula for Every Shocking Russia/Trump Revelation - MrZongle2
https://medium.com/theyoungturks/the-basic-formula-for-every-shocking-russia-trump-revelation-e9ae390d9f05#.gfor5k205
======
zaroth
As much as I might agree with this particular story, I feel compelled to flag
it like I do all the other [batshit] political posts.

